# Shadow



## Kim1218 (Nov 9, 2017)

Binky free my sweet Shadow girl. Eight years just wasn&#8217;t enough time with your sweet soul. We&#8217;ll have to catch up again on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## stevesmum (Nov 9, 2017)

So sorry for your loss :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 10, 2017)

So sorry to hear of your loss--rest in peace and binky free little girl, you are loved and missed by all.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Nov 13, 2017)

She looks precious. So sorry for your loss.


----------

